# What are your favorite universes, no descriptions or spoilers!



## asp3 (Nov 13, 2021)

I've searched for a similar thread but didn't find one.  My goal is to find some other universes that I haven't sampled to see if I enjoy them as well.  So it would be great if you listed all of your favorites even if they've already been mentioned.  That way if I find someone who likes a lot of the same universes I've enjoyed I can see what else they've enjoyed that I haven't experienced yet.

I'm wondering what everyone's favorite universes.  The can come from any source, a novel, a series, film, TV, short story, etc...

Off the top of my head here are a few of mine:

John Varley - Gaea series universe
David Brin - Uplift universe
William Gibson - Neuromancer universe
John Barnes - Thousand Cultures universe
David Brin - Kiln People universe
John Varley - Thunder and Lightning series


----------



## Rodders (Nov 13, 2021)

A broad question with a lot of choice in answers.

Books - Iain M. Banks's Culture.
TV - Babylon 5.
Film - Star Wars
Comics - 2000 AD. Many to choose from, but i think Rogue Trooper was my favourite.


----------



## Av Demeisen (Nov 13, 2021)

Culture universe (Iain M. Banks). No contest!


----------



## Vince W (Nov 14, 2021)

Dune Universe - Frank Herbert
Culture Universe - Iain M. Banks.
Foundation Universe - Isaac Asimov
Neuromancer Universe - William Gibson
Star Trek Universe
2000AD - Tough choice between Dredd and Strontium Dogs.
Blade Runner Universe
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy Universe - Douglas Adams
Known Space - Larry Niven
Grand Tour - Ben Bova


----------



## asp3 (Nov 15, 2021)

It looks like the Culture Universe has a lot of fans.  What book do you recommend for getting into it?


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 15, 2021)

I'd go for either _The Player of Games_ or _Consider Phlebas_ to begin with. They're both good introductory books.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 15, 2021)

I started with _Consider Phlebas _and hasn't done me any harm.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 15, 2021)

I read them in release order.


----------



## alexvss (Nov 15, 2021)

Anime: *Akudama Drive*


----------



## Vince W (Nov 15, 2021)

Rodders said:


> I read them in release order.


The only way.


----------



## Peppers (Nov 17, 2021)

Ever tried the *Mass Effect* series? It started as a video game franchise but has branched out into other media such as comics and novels. The games are spectacular, some of the best thoughtfully crafted scifi out there with memorable characters. And though I have yet to read the literature, I've heard it's quite good.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 17, 2021)

The Starblazers Universe .


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 17, 2021)

*Firefly/Serenity 'Verse *- I just think there was so much left to come out of it.


----------



## asp3 (Nov 17, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> The Starblazers Universe .



What's it from and who is the author and/or production company?


----------



## psikeyhackr (Nov 19, 2021)

1632 Eric Flint


----------



## worldofmutes (Nov 19, 2021)

John Steakly - Armor. ANTS. Freaking ANTS.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 19, 2021)

Larry Niven's Ringworld. I'd just love to see it filmed 
Gregory Benford's Galactic Centre.
Arthur C Clarke's Rama


----------



## Justin Swanton (Nov 19, 2021)

The first two parts of the Liebowitzian post-apocalyptic universe: 2600 and 3200 AD.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 19, 2021)

Sir Terry Pratchett's *Discworld*
and
David Gemmel's *Drenai* world.


----------



## Eternity_TARO (Nov 24, 2021)

CupofJoe said:


> *Firefly/Serenity 'Verse *- I just think there was so much left to come out of it.


I can't help but be consumed with a murderous rage when I think of Firefly getting cancelled.

I was late to the party, I had heard about this show called firefly, but never got around to watching it.  

Then one day, I'm looking that discount bin at Frye's Electronics and I see the entire season for just $15 so I buy it.  Take it home, and I binge watched it so hard I was late for work the next morning.  After work I rushed back home and continued my marathon then finished and immediately went to Amazon.com to buy the next season.  But the next season wasn't available.  Why?  What the hell?  I searched the net and I saw posts like "Firefly cancelled, no season 2, will it be renewed???  etc etc"  and my mind could not accept that a show so phenomenal could be cancelled.  

Talk about a travesty of justice.

If I ever developed the means to jump across parallel Earths, I would go to one in which Firefly was not cancelled just so I could see the wonderful story play out the way it should have...

Browncoats forever!!!!


----------



## Eternity_TARO (Nov 24, 2021)

psikeyhackr said:


> 1632 Eric Flint


only 1632 and 1633...
there was a serious tragic drop in quality after that.  1634 was a big drop from great to  "ok" and then after that, it was horrendous...


----------



## therapist (Nov 24, 2021)

I like Brandon Sanderson's 'Cosmere'. I love how each planet has its own unique and well fleshed out magic system, yet all are intrinsically linked.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Nov 24, 2021)

Eternity_TARO said:


> only 1632 and 1633...
> there was a serious tragic drop in quality after that.  1634 was a big drop from great to  "ok" and then after that, it was horrendous...


1636: The Kremlin Games is rather interesting in demonstrating techno-culture conflict.

"How can gravity be serious?"

Aristotle said it wasn't.


----------



## Oochillyo (Nov 24, 2021)

hey everyone  how are you all 

Mine are The X Men and Doctor Who Universes 

Regards - Declan Sargent


----------



## Lew Rockwell Fan (Nov 25, 2021)

Eternity_TARO said:


> I can't help but be consumed with a murderous rage when I think of Firefly getting cancelled.
> 
> I was late to the party, I had heard about this show called firefly, but never got around to watching it.
> 
> ...


You do know they came back and did a movie, right? There is also a very funny derivative series called Con Man wherein Mal and Josh (I forget their real names) portray fictional versions of themselves going to cons. My own appreciation of Firefly/Serenity, video above, short essay below:








						Serenity
					

Sturgeon's Law hits film a lot harder than it does text. To my mind, Firefly & Serenity are the only significant examples of SF done well in film. For reference, I'm a fan of Heinlein, Pournelle, Niven, Dean Ing, Doctorow, & T. J. Martinel, I think …




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Lew Rockwell Fan (Nov 25, 2021)

I join Vince W & AE35Unit re
_Known Space_
(of which _Ringworld_ is the best example and near the top of my list for best SF of the century).


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2021)

The Warhammer 40k universe.


----------



## Vertigo (Dec 1, 2021)

I join others with Banks's Culture at the top:

Banks's Culture
Hamilton's Commonwealth
Asher's Polity
Pratchett's Discworld


----------



## Guttersnipe (Dec 8, 2021)

Narnia (C.S Lewis)
The multiverse from the Myth Adventures (Robert Asprin)


----------



## Author Robbie (Dec 8, 2021)

Asimov galactic universe which includes the foundation and the Robots series.
DR. Who’s universe 
Marvel Universe


----------



## pogopossum (Dec 8, 2021)

Appreciate many of the already mentioned.
Also:
*Laundry Files - *Charles Stross
*Dresden Files - *Jim Butcher
*Old Man's War *& *Interdependency Universe - *John Scalzi
_*The First Law *_series - Joe Abercrombie
*Eight Worlds - *John Varley
*Zones of Thought - *Vernor Vinge

And already mentioned, but repeated due to particular affection::
*Discworld - *Pratchett
*Known Space - *by Niven
*Uplift - Brin *(particularly the first 3)

I also like some lighter stuff:
_*Rivers of London - *_Ben Aaronovitch
*Mercyverse & Alpha & Omega - *Patricia Briggs


----------

